# new painting - done at last!



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

this painting was worked in two colors (a first for me) in just black and white. It is acrylics on an 18 by 24 inch aquabord. It is a piece of Americana. I am so happy it is completed...took awhile!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

That is simply stunning! What excellent work.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wonderful work. Your detail is so fine. That should sell well if you sell and fetch a good price. It is really beautiful.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dusti, you are a very talented individual. That painting is beyond words. I love it.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your painting is amazing!! The details are breath-taking. So much history here. It takes some time looking at every square inch to "see" it all. A wonderful look into the past. Hang it with pride! Your skills are on display, beautifully.


----------



## illinigram (Dec 17, 2012)

Your detail is unbelievable! I dabble a bit in acrylics and so really appreciate your talent. Hope you find it as relaxing as I do!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

great job... one talent I wish I could do. You have a wonderful gift.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! You are an amazing artist. I love this painting :-D :-D


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

amazing!!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love your work. It is so real looking.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

wow great work 
Dora


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind appreciation. I have been working on this painting for quite some time, about 6 or 7 weeks and thought to give it a spin here to see if it is worth my continuing to work in this technique. So this is a test! Hope it flies!!

Now I don't feel funny anymore when I go to the center and I am sitting with all the other artists. I had been just knitting or making dolls while everybody else was painting. Then one day one of the artists came up to me and said, "you should be sitting over there" pointing to a group of ladies making jewelry. I wondered what he meant by that? But then my conscience started bothering me and so I finally gave in and started painting, too (this painting). Painting btw is not my favorite past time, never has been....I like making dolls more and keeping my hands more involved in a thing. But, guess I will be doing a lot more painting since I accidentally joined the art league. I thought I was just joining the center not an art league! LOL! That's me and the problem I have with selective hearing.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

6 or 7 weeks!? I could not do that in a million years. WOW


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW! At first I thought it was a photograph. Absolutely fantastic. You have been blessed with an amazing talent. I would never tire of seeing your work. Please show us more.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's wonderful. You sure are talented.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is absolutely awe inspiring! No way I could even think of drawing, much less painting something that intricate! Please keep painting and wowing the rest of us!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Now I have to work on a title for this painting. I was thinking something like "Afternoon Delight" or "Saturdays at Sullys." Sully was the name of a small store I used to pass on the way to school; it too had a plank front porch just like the one in this picture. Some old guys usally were sitting in chairs, there. I don't know what the place was as I was a liitle kid and wasn't allowed to even set one foot on the porch. Maybe a saloon??? It was always dark in there so I could never see what was inside from where I stood in the road.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Now I have to work on a title for this painting. I was thinking something like "Afternoon Delight" or "Saturdays at Sullys." Sully was the name of a small store I used to pass on the way to school; it too had a plank front porch just like the one in this picture. Some old guys usally were sitting in chairs, there. I don't know what the place was as I was a liitle kid and wasn't allowed to even set one foot on the porch. Maybe a saloon??? It was always dark in there so I could never see what was inside from where I stood in the road.


I like the "Saturday at Sully's" title. It's more personal than Afternoon Delight.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I like the "Saturday at Sully's" title. It's more personal than Afternoon Delight.


I am kind of leaning towards that one, too.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I like Sully's.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dusti, that is absolutely awe inspiring. I would love to have half of your talent.

Jenny x


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing work.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

amazing. sure brings back memories, but your work is fantastic, with so much detail. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

You are Incredibly talented. Please don't stop, that is just so beautiful


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

we have a winner :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I apologize for the bad photography; I should have said something sooner. I paid a lot of money for this new camera and you might faint if I tell you how much. I get papitations just worrying about dropping it, plus it sure is hard to use!! I think I am using the wrong lens setting so I keep switching back n' forth as you can see by the photos posted here. 
Boy, I miss my trusty old Kodak. I had it for over 20 years, but all it took was that one drop! I bought like 3 new cameras since, in my opinion none of them work half as well as my old Kodak did including the one that took these pictures. 
Thanks again for taking the time to stop by. Your kind comments encourage me to keep on painting.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful work,


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! The people in the painting looks like they could get up and walk around.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

What a beautiful picture. You should really continue with your painting. You have a wonderful talent.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunningly Beautiful! Xx this takes real talent! Hope you keep the "Art" work up! x


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Beautiful work, amazing detail


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You are AMAZING what a gift. This is one of the most fabulous things I have seen.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonderful painting, impressive. Sully's should be it - good title too. I wish I had 10% of your talent. By the way, I always had a strap over my neck when I took pictures. I had a beautiful Zeiss camera until my DH dropped it down a mountain in Germany!!!


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

I just fell out if my chair......What great detail!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Breathtaking, I gasped when I saw the painting. I hope you are very proud. I would think you will feel touched each time you see that painting. I won't forget them soon. I hope others can see them and feel them. Well done, congratulations, Diane


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You have a great talent


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, excellent work!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## marshcat (Nov 12, 2014)

Absolutely great, you must be very [proud


----------



## Ladyoreo (Oct 23, 2013)

Your talent is amazing, the painting is beautiful, were you inspired by a picture you seen , please continue to post your work!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

You have a gift - well done!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I am kind of leaning towards that one, too.


Definitely Saturday at Sully's. Perfectly defines it. 
You got into this medium by accident? What a hidden talent you uncovered. Keep it up! So glad you shared it with us. Maggie


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome! Great work!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful work! Your painting is remarkable!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

crispie said:


> 6 or 7 weeks!? I could not do that in a million years. WOW


Agreed!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## donkay (Aug 31, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! You have been blessed with great artistic abilities. Hope you continue doing painting - even if it's not your preferred art form.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

you are amazing.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow you are a true artist . . . Love it!!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all again!! You know, I really do appreciate that I have been blessed with certain gifts especially now that my last good friend passed away 2 weeks ago which means that I am now left alone with just me and my good hands. But then when I think about it, I am luckier than most in that I will always have my art to keep me company. The thing about friendships and family is the passion and caring, shared. Mine now will be evident in every painting I do because you just can't lock that stuff up; it has to go somewhere. So yes, there will be more paintings! Has to be. 
Dusty 


Alright then, "Saturday at Sullys" it is!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW!!! The detail is amazing!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ooooooh my, awh-mazing.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

OMG! How did you do that? Absolutely great - using only 2 colors really makes you evaluate value, doesn't it? Composition is tremendous. How long did this take you?


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Dusti I have met several artists that don't feel their projects are as good as others. Believe it when all of us are stating that you are very talented and have so much to offer others in your field of excellence. This drawing is exceptional and you are very talented and blessed. I would love to see more.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow fantastic, it's just like looking at a photo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dusti..I do read all of the posts and don't want to ignore that you lost a dear friend. I especially feel your pain, because I, too lost a friend 3 weeks ago. I'm gradually accepting it. We all knew he would not survive a long illness, but we are never prepared for it, are we. I'm so sorry and send you a big bear hug for comfort.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Janice E said:


> Dusti I have met several artists that don't feel their projects are as good as others. Believe it when all of us are stating that you are very talented and have so much to offer others in your field of excellence. This drawing is exceptional and you are very talented and blessed. I would love to see more.


Janice,

I see that you picked up on the fact that I don't like my paintings too much. Are ALL artist like this?? I however like this one more than some others I have done (well started anyway) mostly because it interested me to do it and held my interest. I have no clue why I am dissatistified with my paintings; I am always finding fault withthem. Just something missing? I haven't as yet been able to nail what that something is, but it still haunts me which is why I tend to avoid painting altogether. As I mentioned before this painting only happened because I got roped back into painting again and even then as a result of my "accidentally" inadvertently (LOL) having joined an art league.

I am not sure I WANT to paint anymore, but I know I will. And maybe that's a good thing because then maybe I'll hit on that elusive "something" that I know will change the way I view the work I do in painting. I wonder if other artists on this board feel the same way as I do???
Janice, thanks for your thoughtful, encouraging comment.
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Dusti..I do read all of the posts and don't want to ignore that you lost a dear friend. I especially feel your pain, because I, too lost a friend 3 weeks ago. I'm gradually accepting it. We all knew he would not survive a long illness, but we are never prepared for it, are we. I'm so sorry and send you a big bear hug for comfort.


Thank you Hildy {{{hugging back}}}!!
My kids are spread all over the globe so my friends meant a lot to me. It is sad tho that we lose them, and the older we get, the more the loneliness and missing them weighs on us. And I think it makes the heart heavier, too. As the years pass and our brains and bodies shrink...nothing touches the size of the heart and all the love it still holds...that part stays. I am so sorry for your loss {{{another hug}}},
Dusty


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Your painting is beautiful! I paint, too, and I can be very self critical. If I put the painting away for awhile and look at it with a fresh eye, either I will see what is wrong, or I decide it's better then I thought.


----------



## Poofers (Jun 13, 2014)

Your painting is truly amazing. I paint too, but no where near as good as you. You should be very proud of it. I'm like you, in that I like to do crafty things too and quite enjoy it. I get together with a painting group once a week and with a Crafty group every two weeks. It's nice to do both.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

moherlyle said:


> How long did this take you?


Glad I was asked this question again because it caused me to take a look in my jiffy drive (where my photos are kept) to see exactly what the earliest date was for the first photo I took regarding this painting. Now I see that I was so far off base as to how long it took me to do this painting that it is ridiculous to say the least. It took much longer than I thought!! No wonder I was so thrilled when it was finished! I kept thinking, when is this going to be finished, already?? 
The date on the earliest photo is September 21 but I found a note I wrote to myself that stated that the drawing part of the painting started on Sept 8th and that I was still working on the drawing as of Sept 12th. The first photo dated Sept 21 shows the drawing and a bit of the painting. Photo posted below. So... it actually took me apprx. 10 weeks to complete, not the 6 or 7 weeks as previously stated. Sorry, not meant to mislead. Time flies when you are working on something this involved.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Extremely beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW Beautiful -I can't even draw stick people


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Where are you going to show it???


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Words escape me. 
All I can say is BREATHTAKING!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome painting, you are very talented


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing and such a stunning painting!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Really Fabulous, I love the detail, it is a picture you can keep looking at for ages and still find things you've missed before.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW, that is awesome! Love it!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Incredible.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant painting,magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Dusti; This is so beautiful that words fail me (which doesn't happen very often.) Please tell me, did you work from an original photograph, or just sketch it from your mind? I paint some, but nothing like this. Sorry if you might have answered this previously.


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi There,

Wow I'm very impressed with these paintings. They are
awesome. how are they painted, I mean color wise. I
use to oil paint on canvas but my house burnt down
and that ended that. The paints are sooooo expensive.
So I did not replace them. I love to draw though. These
are really awesome. I so love your style. I like how you
did the people. They are really looking alive. So how
long have you been. painting??? You certainly look 
pro to me. Thanks for sharing, wish I could do people
like u do. Are you keeping them or are you selling
them??? &#128515;&#128515; Keep up the good work and talent
Sugarfoot


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sugarfoot, I look forward to her response. Thanks for presenting her with these questions.


sugarfoot said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Wow I'm very impressed with these paintings. They are
> awesome. how are they painted, I mean color wise. I
> ...


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Reminds me of the photos hanging in my grandmother's house on the farm.. did you work from a photograph? xo WS


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

SUCH TALENT


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Amazing work! Very well-done! It takes me back in time..... :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

sugarfoot said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Wow I'm very impressed with these paintings. They are
> awesome. how are they painted, I mean color wise. I
> ...


Hi Sugar,
Thank you for your appreciation. I started out drawing when I was a little kid. Then when I got a little older I started swiping my brother's comic books and copying the pictures on the front covers, some in pencil some in cheap water colors and markers. I was maybe 10 or 12 then. I still have some of those kid drawings and a couple from my teenage years but the drawings in my teen years became more and more elaborate. I even took Interior decorating in high school because it was as close to drawing something as I could get. The teacher had once commented, "boy, can you draw!"

I did my first real painting when I was 18. It was of my sister Theresa who was 20 at the time; she was a very beautiful girl. I was so jealous of her because she had this wonderfully chiselled roman nose and I had my father's big Italian suas-seech nose (LOL). But I was fortunate enough to also inherit his artistic and mechanical abilities as well. I never saw him do any art work because he died when I was 8, but my mother had said to me once, "You're just like your father; he liked to doodle too." So I assume she meant "draw."

I think I painted and "completed" 2 more paintings over the next ten years. Another 30 years would go by before I would start fooling with painting again. I was however asked by the post office to paint a mural in their lobby which I did do and they made a big deal out of it too, reporters, TV cameras, that kind of thing the day of the unveiling. But I had to be asked to do it because I never would volunteer. I have a dozen or so paintings forgotten in the spare room all of which are unfinished and I still don't have any desire to finish them, either.

Quite frankly I think the only reason I finished this painting is because it is the only thing that I can think of that I can do that might help my son and his family who are struggling so desperately hard just to survive. They have a 2 year old boy and a new one on the way. And you know what? I have 4 sons but HE IS MY BEST KID!! I love him to death!!! And he loves me just as much. Calls me almost everyday! He never asks or ever asked for anything from me. He was always just a good kid!

So I got to thinking...maybe....just maybe I can sell some paintings and put the money in a bank account just for him and his little family. And so here I am with this new painting hoping I can sell it. I am going to do the library circut to begin with as I understand that is where you start. This is why I say I will be painting from now on. I have to. I want to help my son. If it weren't for him, I'd probaly pack the brushes away for another 30 yrs for all I care.

Honestly, I don't know if I am a good artist or not, but I do know one true thing...I always could draw or make exactly what I see, whether painting: building, carving, whatever! It comes as natural to me as breathing. I primarily work from photos, all artists do to a degree. We are after all just a copying machine, what we see, we copy, no matter in real life or on a page...no difference. I can work either way, but because I grew up copying a kazillion comic book covers, I prefer photos. I have an extensive morgue on pictures and photos. I obviously collect more pictures than I need!!

This particular painting is worked up from a photograph I saw right here on KP. I absolutely love vintage photos and so I saved that picture to file because I had made up mind right there and then that I was going to paint it. I knew it would make for a wonderful painting. The picture was in color, but I switched it over to gray scale just to see what it looked like in black in white and WOW I really fell in love with the black and white version and so that is how this painting came to be. I know you will be shocked at how much the painting is like the photo, but again...I paint exactly what I see, nothing more, nothing less. Here are the 2 photos, the color shot and then the gray scale one.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

My son just called me. He asked me how big the faces were on the people in the painting because it is hard to judge from the photo I sent him what the proportions really are. I told him the faces are exactly the size of a nickle. To which he replied, "I don't understand how you did that, how you got the likeness down so well and in such a small space? How do you do that, Mom?" I replied, "beats me!" He is too funny! LOL!


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

how did you transfer the photo image to your canvas? did you grid it or trace it or project it? lovely work. Please say you are an artist, I know how hard it is to say that.


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, what a talent! It's just incredible!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

seemyart said:


> how did you transfer the photo image to your canvas? did you grid it or trace it or project it? lovely work. Please say you are an artist, I know how hard it is to say that.


No, no grid in the sense that you mean which usually entails gridding down to 1 inch per square. And I know a lot of artist who do that. Not that there is anything wrong with it, it is perfectly ok to do that... but no...well, let me explain, what I did was I drew all the images on to the canvas using an ordinary number 2 pencil. I don't trace anything , never need to. But to make sure I got all the details in the right exact place, I did quarter off both the photo and the canvas...in other words I divided both the photo and the canvas into 4 segments with each segment measuring 9" by 12" in width and height. Now all I had to worry about was which 9x12 segment got what elements. If it were just a single object like say a portrait or a cat or a dog, I wouldn't have bothered with segments. Just that with so many details as was in this photo, I needed some sort of guide line to keep all the details in correct position to one another. There are over 20 signs in the painting and I can't tell you how often I painted the wrong sign in the wrong position even WITH the quartering. It was just too much for the eye to keep tract of. Kind of like watching a zebra stampede, try keeping you eye on the one zebra.

Did somebody ask what colors I used? I think I read it some where here. Anyway the two colors I used were Paynes Gray and Titanium White (Winsor & Newton). I did try to work with Ivory Black but the black, to me, looked brown next to the white so I switched over to Payne's Gray.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Wow, Dusti............


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Dusti; thank you so much for the details in depth. I hung onto every word. That is awesome information. I know there will be some good tips in there for me, as I have snapped so many photos of beautiful things. Now....if I can figure out how to get some time......


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Simply beautiful! Your are so talented.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome!! Oh, to be so talented!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

Girl you are a artist. just because you aren't known
does not mean you are not a artist. I use to oil paint
as I told you my house burnt down and I did use payees
gray and the same white. You have a talent and you need
to do show them. Go to fairs and art shows. you should be
noticed and that is all it takes to be discovered. It's up to
you to do it. You only need a chance and only one person 
would notice and the word of mouth to get it going and
positive thinking. Your good and you need to show people
how talented you are. You go girl.

sugarfoot


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just amazing work, what a piece of art. Well worth your time. I have never done anything with such detail when I paint. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Sugar,
You are too kind, especially in light of all you surely must have lost in that terrible fire. I can't even imagine something like that happening to me. It had to have been very hard to get passed for you and your family. Just thinking of all the memories, keepsakes, the little things that grew out from and into all your lives...gone. Just horrible. I only got a taste of something like that when Sandy wiped out all my stuff that I had stored in the basement and on the first floor and all the tools and car in the garage, yard equipment, etc. But at least I still had my house. I know how I felt about that so I can partially imagine how you must have felt when you losing everything!!! I hope your heart and mind is in a better, securer place, now. 
Many hugs {{{{Dusty}}}}

...and thank you for being so encouraging!!!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Your picture takes my breath away. There are no words - stunning comes to mind but I don't think the word does justice to your picture. WOW!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Dusti; thank you so much for the details in depth. I hung onto every word. That is awesome information. I know there will be some good tips in there for me, as I have snapped so many photos of beautiful things. Now....if I can figure out how to get some time......


Kathy...anytime! If you need to know anything else I am always more than happy to share all I know and have learnt over the years. Feel free to pm me should you have more questions.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

thank you for your technical information. your work is really impressive. please, keep posting. you might want to join a free blog(?) called Paintings I Love. it's free and very nice and friendly. I have also learned from it, but it's mainly a great "show and tell" site!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

thanks so much!


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

Dustin,

Thank you for understanding. Sounds like you had a taste of it
to. Sorry to hear about that to. It's all good now cause we rebuilt
and we have a awesome house that we designed our selfs . But
that was very stressful. But all is good now and time to move on
with our lives we wil be celebrating our first Christmas and
thanksgiving to. So all is good. well you keep up that painting
and post on here so I can admire it you here me girl LOL

sugarfoot


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sugarfoot (Oct 22, 2014)

My dumb computer puts in words that I didnt put like 
your name is Dusti and it puts it wrong. Sorry about
that Dusti

Sugarfoot


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW! That's amazing!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Dusti said:


> this painting was worked in two colors (a first for me) in just black and white. It is acrylics on an 18 by 24 inch aquabord. It is a piece of Americana. I am so happy it is completed...took awhile!


that is totally amazing..looks like a photograph! love it


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

DITTO DITTO DITTO....your artwork is exquisite!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a beautiful work of art..... the detail is unbelievable.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

:shock: I'm speechless at its beauty. :shock:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL! Thank you soooh much!! The buggy eyes made me laugh!


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Outstanding! I'm both impressed and envious. You are very talented.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Very impressive painting. There is a series that is very similar to your work from the 1930's.

http://www.shorpy.com/node/9063


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you, yes, I love Americana history and Dorothea's photography, I want to paint all of them!!


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

My husband is an artist. I showed him your pictures and he says that some people are born with that kind of talent. He did not stick around to hear the rest of your story about accidentally getting in on the art class. Stick with it and we may all be saying that we knew you when!!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

omg!!! this painting is fantastic. Incredible work of art. thank you fpr sharing this with us.


----------

